

Computer Spies Breach Fighter-Jet Project - mpfefferle
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124027491029837401.html

======
chancho
"In addition, while the spies were able to download sizable amounts of data
related to the jet-fighter, they weren't able to access the most sensitive
material, which is stored on computers not connected to the Internet.

I hope this practice catches on. Really, how hard is it these days, when you
can fit your whole OS on a thumbdrive, to work completely disconnected from
the internet? If you work as a team then put a bunch of workstations in a room
on a LAN, but lock the room and monitor who goes in and out. Then we're back
to the quaint old cold war threats: sexy female agents trying to seduce our
scientists.

~~~
mattmcknight
Oh, it's more than caught on...it's everywhere. They have their own internets
as well one is <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIPRNET>

------
checkwit
For Top Secret Black projects, the buildings don't have windows and there are
no phones and internet connections.

